# Superhero films you can stand to rewatch occasionally.



## FAST6191 (Jun 19, 2013)

For the purposes of this if the character originated in a comic of the marvel/dc/2000ad sort of circles then it counts.

Fairly simple premise compared to some of my other threads like this:
With superhero films of various flavours being the toast of the town I sat there and considered which ones I would watch and rewatch. For all the ones that I enjoyed I realised most I would not be broken up about in the slightest to never see again.
I have yet to see the new Judge Dredd film. There have been some pretty good animated shorts, films and standalones so they can be added here.
IMDB list if you want a refresher
http://www.imdb.com/list/PD6DGUTM4dQ/

Ones I would rewatch
Punisher -- any of the three come to think of it.
Blade 2 and possibly the TV show. Blade 1 I can but far more rarely.
Hellboy. Possibly also the hellboy cartoon films.
If Wanted can be counted then maybe that.

All others I can think of right now I either have no desire to see again, no desire to see in the first place or no would consider it no loss to never see again. It had been building for a while but kind of came to a head when I watched the avengers and found it much like cereal -- enjoyable when done well but quite acceptable to have no real memory of it a few months down the line.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 19, 2013)

Kick-Ass
Chronicle
Watchmen


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 19, 2013)

If they're live action, I watch them once never to look back at them ever again. I just don't think live action does comic/cartoon characters any justice.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 20, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Watchmen


 

I'm torn on the movie. I like it, I appreciate the effort Snyder took to keep the movie as faithful as possible, and it's probably the best adaptation we could've hoped for. At the same time, though, it absolutely pales in comparison to the book. It's missing so much that it feels painfully incomplete, even with all the special editions added in.

Anyway...

Spider-Man 2
The Dark Knight
Batman: Mask of the Phantasm
Batman Beyond: Return of the Joker
Batman: Under the Red Hood (This is on Netflix now, actually. Definitely worth a watch.)
Iron Man
The Avengers
The Hulk vs. Wolverine (Best animated Deadpool we'll likely ever get)


----------



## Chary (Jun 20, 2013)

Dark Knight and Batman Begins. Iron Man is also good to watch every so often.


----------



## Yumi (Jun 20, 2013)

Lets see here:

The Avengers (OK, but I like it!)
Iron Man 
The Dark Knight
The Crow...(??..wait, could this be considered a superhero movie??)
Punisher 

...i think i have few more..but i cant remember. Eh...


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I'm torn on the movie. I like it, I appreciate the effort Snyder took to keep the movie as faithful as possible, and it's probably the best adaptation we could've hoped for. At the same time, though, it absolutely pales in comparison to the book. It's missing so much that it feels painfully incomplete, even with all the special editions added in.
> 
> Anyway...


As a standalone film, it is good.  My wife (my litmus test...) has watched it with me multiple times (the director's cut with 40 extra minutes plus The Black Freighter edited in) and has enjoyed it every time.

Having read the novel prior to seeing it, I appreciate the film that much more.  The tongue-in-cheek-ness of it is still there for those who are looking.  The satire of the "super hero" genre...  The ending, in my opinion, makes more sense than the book...except for Bubastis of course, who is completely out of place since the genetic engineering plot line no longer existed...


----------



## jefffisher (Jun 20, 2013)

spiderman 2 and 3
superman returns
batman forever, batman and robin
fantastic 4 & 2nd one
thor
daredevil
catwoman
elektra


----------



## Necron (Jun 20, 2013)

The Dark Knight
Iron Man 1-2-3
The Avengers
Watchmen (especially this one)


----------



## Deleted member 329676 (Jun 20, 2013)

Batman Begins, The Dark Knight, Dark Knight Rises.

That about sums it up for me. 

Oh, and The Phantom, with Billy Zane. I don't know why but I love that movie.


----------



## Arras (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't even know whether this counts or not, but... The Incredibles <3


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2013)

I have a few.
Batman 
The Dark Knight
Batman: Mask of the Phantasm 
Batman: Under the Red Hood
Batman Beyond: Return of the Joker 
Blade (1&2)
The Crow
Kick-Ass
Spider-Man 2 
Watchmen


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 20, 2013)

Dare Devil
Punisher
Dark Knight Trilogy
Blade Trilogy
I'm sure there's more but those are my favorites.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 20, 2013)

jefffisher said:


> spiderman 2 and 3
> superman returns
> batman forever, batman and robin
> fantastic 4 & 2nd one
> ...


 
Can't tell if serious...


----------



## jefffisher (Jun 20, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Can't tell if serious...


dammit you're right i read can't stand to watch, those are the movies i would never watch.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 20, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Can't tell if serious...



Though they are unlikely to be put on as "something to watch" I would have no great objection to watching thor, daredevil or possibly electra again. The older batman films were definitely products of their time but* I am not sure I find them objectionable and could probably stand to be rewatched more than some of the others (I quite liked batman begins, dark knight was OK I guess and the third I did not even bother to watch).

*My knowledge of batman comes from watching the 90's cartoon and the 60's live action TV show.


----------



## Flame (Jun 20, 2013)

Dark Knight Trilogy


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 20, 2013)

jefffisher said:


> spiderman 2 and 3
> superman returns
> batman forever, batman and robin
> fantastic 4 & 2nd one
> ...


You almost had me


----------



## frogboy (Jun 20, 2013)

Spiderman 2, Dark Knight, Dark Knight Rises, and Iron Man. Honestly, I can't see myself watching Iron Man 3 again when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 20, 2013)

X2, First Class <--- X2 is almost the perfect superhero movie. First class is amazing as a prequel. Looking forward to Days of future past
Spiderman 2 <-- Best of the spiderman movies so far
Batman Begins, TDK, TDKR <-- No comment needed
Batman Returns <-- Best catwoman, and come on, how can you not like the absurdity of a penguin army. best of the 90's Batman movies
Daredevil (Theatrical Cut) <-- Say what you want, but I actually really like this one. I thought it did a great job of being a more "realistic" approach to being a superhero. And I love how well "Bring me to Life" and "My Immortal" are used.

EDIT: AW reminded me how funny Mystery men was. Have to add that.


----------



## Mars_x (Jun 20, 2013)

Batman Returns
Batman Mask of the Phantasm
Batman, The Dark Knight Trilogy
Watchmen
Megamind
The Incredibles
Dredd
TMNT

Honestly, there aren't many _good_ superhero films.
Sigh.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 20, 2013)

I am kind of curious at seeing the recent Batmans on so many lists where the avengers has dropped off many others.

I shall have to repeat the experiment in a few years.


----------



## ii-c-going (Jun 20, 2013)

The 1978 Superman movie... Wouldn't mind watching that again!
Maybe because the man of steel movie just reminded me that there where superman movies in my childhood...


----------



## Another World (Jun 20, 2013)

the shadow
the phantom (such a guilty pleasure)
superman (the original)
the punisher (war zone -- even if it fucked up some of the main back stories)
x-men
x-men 90's cartoon
watchmen (even if it fucked up the ending)
batman (the reboot series with christian bale)
barb wire
Orgazmo 
mystery men
batman the animated series
batman beyond animated series

-another world


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 21, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I am kind of curious at seeing the recent Batmans on so many lists where the avengers has dropped off many others.
> 
> I shall have to repeat the experiment in a few years.


 
The Nolan Batman movies have a lot of depth to them that you don't find in many normal superhero movies. For instance, Batman Begins actually showed us Bruce Waynes journey into Batman beyond just "criminals killed my family when I was a kid". TDK has lots of things going on, most fittingly summed up by "you die a hero or live long enough to become a villain", etc.

Avengers on the other hand. Is it a fun movie? Yes. Are the fights cool? Yes. But depth? The plot is pretty thin, and the deepest thing that happens in the whole movie is Iron Man being willing to sacrifice himself.

@AnotherWorld - Can't Believe I forgot MM. That movie is hilarious.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 21, 2013)

I suppose it might be that 1) I mainly watched 90's batman cartoon which could afford to spend ages doing lots of what ifs (also about the only time I have ever seen amnesia used well) and 2) I tend to feel like a lot of films would have made for better TV shows. For what it is worth I really liked Batman Begins, I think it is possibly that sequels almost pulled a matrix for me (again I have not see the third but all the reviews I saw made it seem something like that).

"x-men 90's cartoon" post series 3 as well? Also did you ever see the Wolverine and the X-Men cartoon?

Also if we are adding live action TV shows.... I really really liked Mutant X actually (it was nothing like the comics which I actually did read.... as a test for my CBR viewer) and for as lousy as some parts were I tuned in every week for painkiller jane.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 21, 2013)

The third nolan batman certainly isn't as good as the other two (imo, anyways) but its still a good movie.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 21, 2013)

Spiderman 2
Dark Knight Trilogy
Iron Man <---- I see this is missing from quite few people's lists. Not sure why. It was a solid film. 
The Avengers
Watchmen
X-men: First Class <---- Even though it was a so-so movie I can still watch it every now and then. 
Kick-Ass <--- Gawd was this movie ever hilarious. Can't wait for the sequel. 
John Carter lol no


----------



## Parasite X (Jun 21, 2013)

DragonBall Z Broly Legendary Super Saiyan,Bardock The Father Of Goku,Super Saiyan Bardock fandub/official Cooler's Revenge,The Return Of Cooler,Super Android 13,I've only seen clips of this movie but I already know I will never get tired of it Dragon Ball Z Battle Of Gods & it's sequals DragonBall Z Bojack Unbound,The History Of Trunks 1 & 2 Batman Begins, 1 & 2 Dark knight Rises,Spiderman ,1,2,& 3, Ironman, 1,2 & 3,avegers,& The Green Lantern .


----------

